# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الصبر (الجميـل) .. ما هو ..؟!

## ربوع الإسـلام

ما الصبر الجميل ؟!
كأني بهذه كلمات في نسمات السحر تُطلُّ علينا ؛ لتُذهب بعض آثار الآلام والجراح ، بل قُل لتضمّدها ؛ فإنها موجودة ..! 
---------------------------
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
(( الصبر الجميل ليس مجرد كلمة تُرددها الألسنة مع ضيق الصدر وتململ القلب ..! 
كلا .. كلا .. 
إنما..
..
..
..
الصبر الجميل : (( هو الصبر المطمئن الذي لا يُصاحب السخط ولا القلق ولا الشكَّ في صدق الوعد ، صبر الواثق مِن العاقبة ، الراضي بقدر الله ، الشاعر بحكمته مِنْ وراء الابتلاء ، الموصول بالله ، المحتسب كل شيء عنده مما يقع به .. 
الصبر جميل: هو الترفّع على الألم ، والاستعلاء على الشكوى ، والثبات على تكاليف الدّعوة ، والتسليم لله عز وجل ، والاستسلام لما يُريد من الأمور ، والقبول لحكمه والرضا به .. 
الصبرُ الجميل: هو الذي يكون ابتغاء وجه الله جل وعلا ، لا تحرجاً من الناس حتى لا يقولوا جزعوا ، ولا تجملاً للناس حتى يقولوا صبروا .. 
الصبرُ الجميل : هو الثبات على طول الطريق دون عجلةٍ أو قنوط .. 
ولنقف أمام لفتةٍ تستحق التدبر العميق ، ألا وهو أنّ الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ الذي يُلاقي ما يُلاقي مِنَ الأذى والتكذيب والكبر والكنود يُقال له: {فاصبر إنَّ وعد الله حق فإمَّا نُرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نُتوفينك فإلينا يرجعون} : أدَّ واجبك وفقط ؛ فأمَّا النتائجُ فليست لك ، حتى شفاء صدره بأن يشهد تحقق وعيد الله للمتكبرين والمكذبين ليس له أن يعلق به قلبه .. إنه يعمل وكفى .. يؤدِّى واجبه ويمضى .. فالأمر ليس أمره ، والقضية ليست قضيته – بأبي هو وأمي – ولكن الأمر كله لله ، والله يفعل به ما يريد ، ولمثل هذه اللفتة العميقة ينبغي أن تتوجه قلوب الدعاة إلى الله في كل حين ؛ فهذا هو حزام النجاة في خضم الرغائب التي تبدو بريئة في أول الأمر ثم يخوض فيها الشيطان بعد ذلك ويعوم ..! 
نعم .. فإنه من السهل جِّداً على صاحب الدعوة أن يغضب ؛ لأن الناس لا يستجيبون لدعوته فيهجر الناس .. إنه عمل مريح قد يفتأ الغضب ويهدئ الأعصاب .. ولكن أين هذه الدعوة ؟  
إن الدعوة هي الأصل لا شخص الداعية فليضق صدره .. ولكن ليكظم غيظه ، وليمضِ في دعوته ، والله أرعى لدعوته وأحفظ .. فليؤدِّ الداعية واجبه في كل ظرفٍ وفى كل جو ، والهدى هدى الله عز وجل ، وإن في قصة ذي النون – عليه السلام – لدرساً لأصحاب الدعوات .. 
* فمن مسه الضر في فتنةٍ من الفتن ، وفى ابتلاء من الابتلاءات ؛ فليثبت ولا يتزعزع، وليستبق ثقته برحمة الله وعونه وقدرته على كشف الضراء وعلى العوض والجزاء ، فأما مَن يفقد ثقته في نصر الله في الدنيا والآخرة ، ويقنط من عون الله له فى المحنة حين تشتد المحنة ،
فدونه فليفعل بنفسه ما يشاء ..! 
وليذهب بنفسه كل مذهب ..!  
فما شيء من ذلك بمبدل ما به من البلاء: {مَن كان يظن أن لن ينصره الله في الدنيا والآخرة فليمدد بسبب إلى السماء ثم ليقطع فلينظر هل يُذهبن كيده ما يغيـظ} والذي ييأس في الضر من عون الله ، يفقد كل نافذةٍ مضيئة ، وكل نسمة رخية ، وكل رجاء في الفرج ، ويستبد به الضيق ويثقل على صدره الكرب ، فيـزيد هذا كله مِنْ وقع الكرب والبلاء ..
إلا أنه لا سبيل في احتمال البلاء إلا : بالرجاء في نصر الله .. 
ولا سبيل إلى الفرج إلا : بالتوجه إلى الله ..
ولا سبيـل إلى الاستعلاء على الضر والكفاح للخلاص إلا : بالاستعانة بالله ..
وكل حركة يائسة لا ثمرة لها ولا نتيجة إلا زيادة الكرب ، ومضاعفة الشعور به، والعجز عن دفعه بغير عون الله .. 
* والذي يجبُ أن يكون راسخًا في القلب ؛ لا تعصف به الرياح ولا تزعزعه الأهواء ، أن نعلم يقينًا أنه ليس أحدٌ أغير على الحقِّ وأهله من الله ـ جلَّ وعلا ـ وحاشا لله الرحمن الرحيم أن يعذب أولياءه من المؤمنين بالفتن أو أن يُؤذيهم بالابتلاءات . 
(( ولكنه الإعداد الحقيقي لتحمل الأمانة ، فهي في حاجةٍ إلى إعدادٍ خاصٍّ لا يتم 
إلا بالمعاناة العملية للمشاق .. 
وإلا بالاستعلاء الحقيقي على الشهوات ..
وإلا بالصبر الحقيقي على الآلام ..
وإلا بالثقة الحقيقة في نصر الله أو في ثوابه على الرغم من طول الفتنة وشدة الابتلاء ، 
والنفس تصهرها الشدائد ، فتنفي عنهـا الخبث ، وتستجيش من قواها المذخورة .. فلا يكفي أن يقول الناس : آمنَّـا وهم لا يُتركون لهذه الدعوى حتى يتعرضوا للفتنة ، فيثبتوا عليهـا ويخرجوا منها صافيةً عناصرهم ، خالصةً قلوبهم ، كما تفتن النار الذهب ؛ لتفصل بينه وبين العناصر الرخيصة العالقة به .. وكذلك تصنع الفتنة بالقلوب ..
قال تعالى : { أحسب الناس أن يتركوا أن يقولوا آمَّنا وهم لا يفتنون } ..
هذه الفتنة على الإيمان أصلٌ ثابت وسنة جارية .. في ميزان الله سبحانه { ولقد فتّنا الذين من قبلهم فليعلمن الله الذين صدقوا وليعلمنَّ الكاذبين } .. 
فالفتنة سنة جارية ؛ لامتحان القلوب ، وتمحيص الصفوف ؛ لأن الإيمان أمانة الله في الأرض ، لا يحملها إلا من هُم لها أهل ، وفيهم على حملها قدرة ، وفى قلوبهم تجرُّد لها وإخلاص ، لا يحملها إلا الذين يؤثرونها على الراحة والدعة ، وعلى الأمة والسلامة ، وعلى المتاع والإغراء ، وإنها لأمانة الخلافة في الأرض ، وقيادة الناس إلى طريق الله وتحقيق كلمته في عالم الحياة ؛ فهي أمانة كريمة ، وهى أمانة ثقيلة ، ومن ثم تحتاج إلى طراز خاص يصبر على الابتلاء ، ولله الحكمة البالغة ، فإن برزوا المجرمين لحرب الدعوات ، يقوى عودها ويطبعها بطابع الجد ، الذي يناسب طبيعتها ، وكفاح وجهاد أصحاب الدعوات للمجرمين الذين يتصدون لها مهما كلفهم من مشقة وكلفة ، هو الذي يميز الدعوات الحقة من الدعاوى الزائفة ، وهو الذي يُمحص القائمين عليها ، ويطرد الزائفين عنها ؛ فلا يبقى إلا العناصر القوية المؤمنة المتجردة ، التي لا تبتغى المغانم ، ولا تريد إلا الدعوة خالصة تبتغى بها وجه الله تعالى ، مؤثرين دعوتهم على الراحة والمتاع وأعراض الحياة الدنيا ، بل على الحياة نفسها حين تقتضيهم دعوتهم أن يستشهدوا في سبيلها ، وهؤلاء بجدارة هم أصحاب الأهلية لحمل راية هذه الدعوة والسير بها بين الأشواك والصخور، وهم واثقون فيما عند الله تعالى من إحدى الحسنيين ! إما النصر وإما الشهادة )) اهــ 
-------------------------------- 
كلمات من كتاب : ((خواطر على طريق الدعوة )) (261) وما بعدها ..

----------

